# Storage Cornbread!



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Took some a our stored corn taday an ground it inta meal then made a pan a cornbread!

Here be our setup:









An the corn meal we made:









An the finished product:









We dry sweetcorn, so this made a nice sweet cornbread! I posted the recipe over on our blogsite.


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

Yum!! I'll be right over...


(j/k)


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry, to late we done ate the whole thing! A little butter an honey an that pan was clean enough ta hang back up!


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Spill the beans, share the recipe!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

So simple ya won't beleive it:

Storage Cornbread

1 C cornmeal
1 C flour
2 tsp bakin powder
3/4 tsp salt
1 C milk
1/4 C oil

Mix dry stuffs tagether an add in milk an oil, mix well, then put in a greased pan an bake at 350° fer bout 30 minutes just till the center is nice an firm. This can also be done in a dutch oven.

All this stuff should be in yer storage foods. I dry sweetcorn cause it be so versatile, rehydrate fer eatin corn, grind fer meal an such. Dry milk reconstatuted works well to.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sounds good, I'll try when we finish off the biscuits we made this weekend. We do them just about the same way with small cast iron pans in the toaster oven. We already have the corn meal because we ground up some corn for grits a few weeks ago. Thanks


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

LOVE cornbread! Thanks Coot!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

You grain mill looks just like mine!
One question tho-is that just dried sweet corn that was picked like when you would eat it sweet(aka the native Americans would call it green corn) or was it sweet corn that you let go to seed and then picked like a good dent or flour corn?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I make buttermilk cornbread--got my powder buttermilk today...now, to solve the bacon grease problem...hmmmmm


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Emerald said:


> You grain mill looks just like mine!
> One question tho-is that just dried sweet corn that was picked like when you would eat it sweet(aka the native Americans would call it green corn) or was it sweet corn that you let go to seed and then picked like a good dent or flour corn?


Actually the vast majority a what I dry is canned, I got a place I get a swingin deal on it. Works out real well.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Actually the vast majority a what I dry is canned, I got a place I get a swingin deal on it. Works out real well.


Can you imagine how yummy fresh picked and dried sweet corn would be! I am so gonna have to buy extra from the guy down the road this summer! He does such a good job I don't bother any longer. But I wonder how good sweet corn that is left to go to seed and dried and ground would taste? I see a possible test run in my future!


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

Always on my shelf: John Cope's Dried Sweet Corn.


----------



## GoldenBoys (Oct 8, 2010)

A guy I knew years ago used to let the sweet corn dent in the patch, then pick it and let it hang from the cloths line to dry. He would then shell it and fry it in butter, making partched corn. That stuff was worse than pop corn, once you started you couldn't quit!


----------



## afreeradical (Mar 10, 2011)

Man that pan of cornbread looks good! You just flung a craving on me!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Mighty tastey with a dab a butter an some honey!


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

There are many types of corn; which one would I grow so that I could grind to make cornbread like yours? I love cornbread!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Same corn ya use fer cannin, a sweet corn. It be easy ta dry an can be used fer so many things, be one a the main items in our inventory.


----------



## afreeradical (Mar 10, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Mighty tastey with a dab a butter an some honey!


Thank you for this recipe! I tried it last night and it was outstanding! First time I ever made cornbread in my cast iron fry pan!


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

We made some this morning. The flavor was fine, but it was light, dry and crumbled. We used wheat flour, not white. Could that have been the problem? Would an egg help or maybe the dough was too dry to start with? Thanks


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

JayJay, you can can your own bacon and then can the grease from it too. Lay the bacon out flat on parchment paper. Lay another layer of paper over the bacon. Fold in half or whatever , till it fits into your jar. Process the jars as you would any pork or meat... (90 mins in a pressure canner at 12 lbs pressure). The resulting bacon is cooked but you can brown it


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> We made some this morning. The flavor was fine, but it was light, dry and crumbled. We used wheat flour, not white. Could that have been the problem? Would an egg help or maybe the dough was too dry to start with? Thanks


Ain't never tried it with wheat flour, yall might have ta play with the milk a bit ta make sure ya got enough. Ours always a bit wetter batther then a bread dough. Keep tryin, that be the nice thing bout this here experiment, ya get ta eat the results!


----------



## Sudhira (Apr 3, 2011)

You have a great blog Oldcoothillbilly!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks, we enjoy sharin what we can!


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

*crackin' cornbread*

While you whip up the cornbread, put your cast iron pan in the oven and let it get hot. Add your bacon fat to the pan and put back in oven til the fat is melted. Now add your batter. this gives the cornbread a great crust. Also try adding hot peppers for a different taste.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Centraltn said:


> JayJay, you can can your own bacon and then can the grease from it too. Lay the bacon out flat on parchment paper. Lay another layer of paper over the bacon. Fold in half or whatever , till it fits into your jar. Process the jars as you would any pork or meat... (90 mins in a pressure canner at 12 lbs pressure). The resulting bacon is cooked but you can brown it


Thanks...but pressure cooker isn't gonna be in this house--I am terrified of them....I can food, but I wonder if I could can bacon grease like I did the butter??

I just canned butter, maple syrup and pickled my own beets from bought beets this week.

So, pancakes are in the menu if TSHTF around here!!!


----------



## slick (Apr 11, 2011)

Any one every crumble up the cornbread in a tall glass and fill with whole milk MMmmm good, most people use butter milk but I am not a fan so I use whole milk.. I havent had it since I was a kid about time for me to learn some cooking skills LOL.. Cya Slick


----------



## Norse (Jan 30, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Took some a our stored corn taday an ground it inta meal then made a pan a cornbread!
> 
> Here be our setup:
> 
> ...


Is that a Retsl mini Ark stone grinder?


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Slick, my dad ate it that way all the time


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Naw, this one got steel grinders. Works awfull good though.


----------



## slick (Apr 11, 2011)

Centraltn said:


> Slick, my dad ate it that way all the time


Yeah it is good, I need to try my hand at this cornbread recipe when I get time..


----------

